# Upstate NY Winter 2010-2011



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well it looks like we got out first taste of winter today. I would say its about an inch with quite the slushy mess. I don't believe I'll be called out for it since this should change to rain. Well have a good winter Upstater's. payup


----------

